# Redford, MI - Western ultramount fleetflex truckside. 99-04 superduty.



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

All mounts wiring and controller.
Mount is just surface rust.
All good solid working parts.
Removing tonight 11/18/19.

$1000.00 obo. Local pickup in SE Mich.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Bump. It's off the truck.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Just have the mount left, with receivers. 1 receiver is slightly bent. It doesnt affect the function at all. $300.


----------

